# 3 trips still skunked.



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

Three fishing trips in 3 days wore me out. October 10th. I met my friend to fish at a private lake he has access for fishing. It was very foggy when we got our lines in the water at 08:50; we had a hard time seeing our bobbers. We started with night crawlers for bait then switched to bluegills later. 09:05 my friend landed a 4 pound hybrid bass; then at 09:30 a 5 pound L.M.Bass! I then realized he was telling the truth about big fish in this lake. My friend was having a blast catching fish all morning. I had 2 good bites but they dropped the bait before I could get a pull on them. I was only able to hook a number of bluegills so I was not skunked. My friend also caught some bluegills that we were using for bait. He ended up a Bluecat and 2 channel cats, plus 3 more L.M. Bass. We called it a day at 13:30, needless to say I looking forward to fishing that lake again in the near future.

Oct. 12th. I went fishing with my grandson to a county lake that holds catfish. I took a bobber rig rod and a bluegill rod for this trip. I had some of the night crawlers from the other day for bait. My grandson caught a number of bluegills, one small L.M.Bass and a 9 inch black crappie on minnows. He also caught a number of bluegills with the night crawlers. I tried all kinds of bluegill and other baits on the catfish rod. I did not even get a tap! I d get some fun catching the bluegills for it was action. We headed back home after 3 hours of fishing at 14:00. It was good to be sharing fishing time together since he is busy with high school.

Oct 13th. I met my brother around 0810, drove in thick fog to our spot. 08:50 lines were in the river which was blanked in thick fog. There was some current for a change which should have helped us. 09:50 my brother had a very hard bite but the fish got the bait before my brother got to his rod. He also had another good bite 10:00 on fresh live skipjack, the fish stripped off the bait. I only had about 4 light taps. I never had a chance to ever get a pull on them. So once again we were skunked, just so frustrating for the both of us. At least he is getting out in some fresh air from the home. Called it a day around 13:00 headed to get some food and back to his apartment.


----------



## the_waterwolf (Feb 8, 2013)

Just out of curiosity, are the pay lakes still allowed to net the waters of Ohio? I recall reading several threads years ago on here about it, but haven't seen much since. 

Maybe this has something to do with your outings?


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

the_waterwolf said:


> Just out of curiosity, are the pay lakes still allowed to net the waters of Ohio? I recall reading several threads years ago on here about it, but haven't seen much since.
> 
> Maybe this has something to do with your outings?


Yes the commercial fisherman still hit the river very hard to catch fish for paylakes. Another one of the problems is the limited bank fishing around us on the Ohio river so these spots are hit pretty hard also.


----------



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

the_waterwolf said:


> Just out of curiosity, are the pay lakes still allowed to net the waters of Ohio? I recall reading several threads years ago on here about it, but haven't seen much since.
> 
> Maybe this has something to do with your outings?


YES the C.F. are still hauling out loads of big catfish out of the OHIO RIVER every week on the section that Kentucky controls!


----------



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

fishdealer04 said:


> Yes the commercial fisherman still hit the river very hard to catch fish for paylakes. Another one of the problems is the limited bank fishing around us on the Ohio river so these spots are hit pretty hard also.



I agree with you about limited bank access ,each year there is less and less spots to get down to the bank. the cities keep selling the bank area to developers then you are trespassing to cross the land to the bank. the Ohio side is more level in spots but the KY> bank is generally very steep to get down and back up,


----------

